# Moving peep sight without bow press?



## NinjaHood (Mar 14, 2016)

Hey all,

So my peep sight is set a little too high for my anchor points. When I close my eyes and draw the bow back, anchor, and then open my eye, the peep is sitting higher than the sight housing. I have to lower my anchor point on my jaw lower in order for the peep to line up. It is a tube peep (not tubeless). Is there any way I can move it down without the use of a bow press? I'm not near any archery shop so I was wondering if I can save a trip and do it myself. I tried to see if the servings would budge a bit allowing me to move it down a bit but they're on too tight... Any ideas?


----------



## superkodiaks (Mar 14, 2016)

My personal experience is just take it in for a tune up or purchase a bow press. Maybe find a friend that has a press. I made the mistake a few years back moving a peep and it tore up some of the fibers in my string.... Which was expensive to replace.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

Cut the serving, move it down. You could have someone pull it down for you while you have it at full draw to minimize the string pressure around the peep.


----------



## NinjaHood (Mar 14, 2016)

frog gigger said:


> Cut the serving, move it down. You could have someone pull it down for you while you have it at full draw to minimize the string pressure around the peep.


Should I have the person try to move the servings down and then the peep?


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

I wouldn't.


----------



## NinjaHood (Mar 14, 2016)

frog gigger said:


> I wouldn't.


I meant while I'm at full draw.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

I meant that as well.


----------



## NinjaHood (Mar 14, 2016)

frog gigger said:


> I meant that as well.


Must've misread what you wrote earlier then.


----------



## NinjaHood (Mar 14, 2016)

I might have to just bring my bow to Cabelas and have them adjust it...


----------



## elksniper1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Depending on how your peep is tied/served in. If it's a single serving meaning not a continuos strand from top to bottom. You can try useing two arrow pinched together for friction and slide the serving up or down depending on your needs. If it's a single strand then you will have to carefully cut it move your peep and reserve it! It is an easy knot there are tons of examples if you search it.


----------



## NinjaHood (Mar 14, 2016)

It is a single serving on each end. One on the top of the peep and then one below the peep. It doesn't run through the peep. So there are 2 individual servings/strands. If that makes sense.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

NinjaHood said:


> Must've misread what you wrote earlier then.


Must have. If your serving is so tight it won't budge, like you said, do you really think it's a good idea for someone to be yanking around on it while you're at full draw?


----------



## JATB20 (Jun 4, 2015)

Just FYI, if you do slide it down and it rotates far enough to need flipped around, I have used a sharpie marker a few times to keep the string separated while I flipped it. The sharpie is smooth and tapered on the end, so it doesn't harm your string. Once you get the peep back in place, pull the sharpie out slowly and let the string ease back into the grooves. Works great if you don't have a press.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Now is the time to learn for yourself. Take a sharp razor blade and keep it flat with the string while cutting the end of the serving. Either buy a spool of serving material or use some dental floss to re tie the serving. Get your peep in perfect position and re tie the serving as shown here. There are many video's showing how to. This one is pretty simple and basic.


----------



## NinjaHood (Mar 14, 2016)

JATB20 said:


> Just FYI, if you do slide it down and it rotates far enough to need flipped around, I have used a sharpie marker a few times to keep the string separated while I flipped it. The sharpie is smooth and tapered on the end, so it doesn't harm your string. Once you get the peep back in place, pull the sharpie out slowly and let the string ease back into the grooves. Works great if you don't have a press.


I have the self aligning peep with the tube tied on so I should have to rotate it right?


----------



## NinjaHood (Mar 14, 2016)

thirdhandman said:


> Now is the time to learn for yourself. Take a sharp razor blade and keep it flat with the string while cutting the end of the serving. Either buy a spool of serving material or use some dental floss to re tie the serving. Get your peep in perfect position and re tie the serving as shown here. There are many video's showing how to. This one is pretty simple and basic.


Thank you. Will definitely check it out.


----------



## Scizo (Jan 30, 2016)

You don't need a bow press to move your peep...if it is served cut the serving and move it to your comfortable position (yes, maybe it's though) and tie it again. 

If you are afraid of doing in this way you can use a "economic portable press": a screwdriver wrapped with tape not to harm the cam/limbs. Push the cable against the riser and insert the screwdriver through the cam radius, so when you free it the cam gets blocked with the screwdriver and the limbs. Then the string is free and you can move your peep comfortably.


----------



## NinjaHood (Mar 14, 2016)

Scizo said:


> You don't need a bow press to move your peep...if it is served cut the serving and move it to your comfortable position (yes, maybe it's though) and tie it again.
> 
> If you are afraid of doing in this way you can use a "economic portable press": a screwdriver wrapped with tape not to harm the cam/limbs. Push the cable against the riser and insert the screwdriver through the cam radius, so when you free it the cam gets blocked with the screwdriver and the limbs. Then the string is free and you can move your peep comfortably.


I saw a YouTube video of Draves Archery inserting an Allen key into the cam on each side. Was thinking about giving that a shot but not sure.


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

NinjaHood said:


> I saw a YouTube video of Draves Archery inserting an Allen key into the cam on each side. Was thinking about giving that a shot but not sure.


Yikes. Please don't do that. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Before you move your peep make sure that you are anchoring correctly and not just anchoring where it is the most comfortable. If you are anchoring too high, it would be better to lower your anchor than to lower your peep sight.

If you want to move the peep without using a press, then take a rectangular carpenters pencil and place it between the string where the peep is located. Now twist the pencil to relieve the tension on the peep and then move the peep.


----------



## cleggy (Aug 26, 2006)

And wax the string around the area really well and it will slide much easier.


----------



## North Park (Jan 14, 2014)

Scizo said:


> You don't need a bow press to move your peep...if it is served cut the serving and move it to your comfortable position (yes, maybe it's though) and tie it again.
> 
> If you are afraid of doing in this way you can use a "economic portable press": a screwdriver wrapped with tape not to harm the cam/limbs. Push the cable against the riser and insert the screwdriver through the cam radius, so when you free it the cam gets blocked with the screwdriver and the limbs. Then the string is free and you can move your peep comfortably.





NinjaHood said:


> I saw a YouTube video of Draves Archery inserting an Allen key into the cam on each side. Was thinking about giving that a shot but not sure.


Please don't do this to your bow. Buy a Bowmaster, take your bow to the shop, slide your peep in the string without pressing it.....but don't stick a screwdriver in your cam. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Govtrapper (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey guys I found that if you go to the sewing section in a craft store an get a seem ripper it works great on cutting serving an also protects the strings from getting cut. 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## NinjaHood (Mar 14, 2016)

Too many mixed opinions here. Lol. Just gonna have to bring my bow down to Cabelas and have them do it since there are no other shops near here. I'm not going to buy a press for $50 just to move the peep down 1/4 in or so. Thanks guys!


----------



## Scizo (Jan 30, 2016)

NinjaHood said:


> I saw a YouTube video of Draves Archery inserting an Allen key into the cam on each side. Was thinking about giving that a shot but not sure.


I have seen many videos of this kind, but I woud never do it without taping the wrench...if you do not you will mark the cams/limbs.



Ingo said:


> Yikes. Please don't do that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk





danandpax said:


> Please don't do this to your bow. Buy a Bowmaster, take your bow to the shop, slide your peep in the string without pressing it.....but don't stick a screwdriver in your cam.


If you are not going to have your bow "pressed" for a long time there is no problem. Little adjustments (peep, yokes) can be done with this "system" without damaging anything if you are careful. Otherwise I agree with you.


----------



## rak762005 (Aug 22, 2005)

I've made small adjustments to my peep for years without pressing the bow and have never had any issues. But I only use either the Fletcher Tru Peep or the RAD Super 38 which have rounded edges to prevent string fraying. I also have the top and bottom serving separate and will just slide them to make adjustments.


----------



## NinjaHood (Mar 14, 2016)

I may just snip the servings carefully and move the peep down and re-serve. Will I be able to gently pull the peep down once the servings are off?


----------



## NinjaHood (Mar 14, 2016)

Ttt


----------



## ACE430 (May 19, 2006)

There is a tool made to insert between the strands and twist and then you can change the peep or move it. It is coated and will not damage the string. It only cost a few dollors.


----------

